# any website selling gear that ship to or within canada?



## pblover989 (Jul 29, 2016)

Title says it all, looking for a legitimate site that ships to or within canada. any help appreciated!


----------



## Xsbobber (Jul 29, 2016)

I might just know a place....


----------



## DiGiTaL (Aug 8, 2016)

Also might know a place if you wanted to discuss more privately lol.


----------



## Weberulz (Nov 22, 2017)

Ian  also looking for a place in Canada..ty


----------



## BrycenBCanada (Dec 4, 2017)

Having the same problem been browsing the site for a while and haven't found a solid Canadian source considering our customs are so strict. PM me if you know people and we can talk in private,


----------

